# Homemade blade mold



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I've had these brass blade blanks for years and never got around to getting a mold for them. Ran across them the other day and decided to figure out a way to make one. My nephew had these steel discs left over from hole saw cutouts and he made up this mold that bolts together for a single pour bladebait. I call it a yoyo mold. I've powder coated a few and they came out really well. Looking forward to giving them a try.




























View attachment 346603


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Carve out the other side of the mold and pour two at a time!
Looks great!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> Carve out the other side of the mold and pour two at a time!
> Looks great!


Thanks! The original idea was a larger disc with several different sizes but so far just testing this one. Here are some hot pink ones.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice!
Someone borrowed my mold,,, it's gone forever. :<(

Was thinking,,,, bolt your two halves together & drill 1/8" holes straight down through in 3 places,,,, use split pins to align the mold halves. If you remove the outside alignment bars you'll be able to pour 3 at a time. ;>)


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I sold my mold about a month ago.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A few more that I poured and powder coated. Making a few with this dimpled pattern using a dremel tool.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't know that I've ever seen a blade bait with a dimpled pattern before. It seems like they would add some extra flash and may be more visible in darker water. Here is another one I poured and bedazzled with a Dremel tool.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Awesome!! Your flat finished blades look like you maybe polished them? How did you shine them up so nice? I like that dimpling...gonna try that myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

kingfisher72 said:


> Awesome!! Your flat finished blades look like you maybe polished them? How did you shine them up so nice? I like that dimpling...gonna try that myself. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I use Mothers chrome mag wheel polish to shine them. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pretty neat mold idea. Here’s my home made counterfeit Cicada mold. Made one in 3-5-7 size. I have Vibee molds to but they are barrowed presently. A Do-it mold is used for dummy form.








If we can’t buy it we made it. When we made these molds weren’t available. I have several store bought and custom molds.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 358517
> Pretty neat mold idea. Here’s my home made counterfeit Cicada mold. Made one in 3-5-7 size. I have Vibee molds to but they are barrowed presently. A Do-it mold is used for dummy form.
> View attachment 358515
> 
> If we can’t buy it we made it. When we made these molds weren’t available. I have several store bought and custom molds.


That's awesome! Love me some basement ingenuity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Your powder coating job looks factory, what is your procedure if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

multi species angler said:


> Your powder coating job looks factory, what is your procedure if you don't mind my asking?


Thank you but they're anything but actually. These were dipped right out of the jar. Takes practice to get them in and out quickly without getting too much on the blade itself. I don't get the metal quite as hot so any excess powder is easier to remove. Baking them makes them rock hard.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone can pour lures, whittle and sand them out but it takes know how to apply paint and powder etc. I wish I could but my stuff has crude paint jobs. I know my place and stay in engineering dept of lure making.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are the rest of the blades made with that single pour mold so far. These range from 3/8 - 1/2 oz or so depending on how much lead I file down.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice looking blades All Eyes


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try taking a brass blank and take it over to a drill press. Insert a dowel rod into the chuck and then take a piece of sand paper and mold it around the dowel rod. Use a rubber band to hold the sand paper in place. Then use that tool to make swirl patterns into the blank. Then pour your blank. Then you can powder paint the lead part. When you are done finish with clear lure dip from net craft to keep the brass blank from tarnishing.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Here are the rest of the blades made with that single pour mold so far. These range from 3/8 - 1/2 oz or so depending on how much lead I file down.
> View attachment 360505


Them blades look awesome man


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I have some more blade blanks to do but need to make a bigger mold to do multiples at the same time. Have plans in my head but never got back to it.


----------

